# Shots of new upcoming Los Angeles model Adalin



## bikinilovesocal

The competition in the modeling industry as we know it is big. Leaving your mark isn't so easy. When I first saw Adalin's shots online though I knew there was something different. She wasn't the typical 'wannabe model'. She's young, she's got the measurements, the looks, the passion, and the talent to make a name. This chick needs to be in sports illustrated!


----------



## bribrius

you cut off her hands, cut off her feet. i don't get it. nice model though.


----------



## bribrius

oh, lighting too. off camera lighting. something. ...


----------



## tirediron

She looks like she has potential, but her expression is about as appealing as two unappealing things in a pod! As well the images have a way to go.  Harsh lighting, off-level horizons, skin blemishes galore...  and, as mentioned, above, some 'unusual' choices in terms of cropping and composition.


----------



## rexbobcat

I do agree that her expression does need a bit of work. The fourth is the best in terms of expression. She just needs to hone her facial awareness a little more and I think she could potentially model for larger publications.


----------



## tirediron

tirediron said:


> She looks like she has potential, but her expression is about as appealing as two unappealing things in a pod! As well the images have a way to go.  Harsh lighting, off-level horizons, skin blemishes galore...  and, as mentioned, above, some 'unusual' choices in terms of cropping and composition.


Out of curiosity OP, with what in my post do you disagree?


----------



## gsgary

She has a good body but not the right looks to be a top model


----------



## ronlane

I disagree with the OP's disagreement with John's agreeable C&C of the photos in this thread.

The cropping off of body parts bothers me, specially when it appears that there is enough room to be able to get her entire self in the frame.


----------



## MichaelHenson

About 10 words into the OP's initial post I thought to myself, "Self, with this being a brand new member and this being their first post, it sure does sound like...weird..." I mean, no C&C requested, nothing. Just, "Hey! Future Sports Illustrated model!

And it's confusing because of the points mentioned earlier...and also the difference in skin tones from face to the rest of the body. Possibly a bit too much retouching on the face? I dunno...I just troll here...

(Don't say troll...)


----------



## ronlane

Send her to Trever1 and see what he thinks.


----------



## JohnnyWrench

ronlane said:


> Send her to Trever1 and see what he thinks.



This. I would love to see those shots.


----------



## Trever1t

I accept that assignment!


----------



## Designer

bikinilovesocal said:


> The competition in the modeling industry as we know it is big. Leaving your mark isn't so easy. When I first saw Adalin's shots online though I knew there was something different. She wasn't the typical 'wannabe model'. She's young, she's got the measurements, the looks, the passion, and the talent to make a name. This chick needs to be in sports illustrated!



Dear bikinilovessocal;  Welcome!

Please understand that when we see someone's first post here make extraordinary claims that do not seem to be backed up with the images, we tend to become defensive ourselves.  I'm sure she is a very nice girl, and she is attractive, but your post is rather hyperbolic.

Also, please understand that we usually concentrate on the facts presented when offering critique.  The fact that there are flaws should not discourage this model from seeking the highest achievement she can in the modeling world.

At this point a list of her flaws is not necessary nor was it asked for, but any talent agency will know what to look for when she presents her portfolio.  Good luck!


----------



## pjaye

Interesting that on the models twitter feed she mentions a woman telling her she should be on sports illustrated.  Just saying...


----------



## tirediron

symplybarb said:


> Interesting that on the models twitter feed she mentions a woman telling her she should be on sports illustrated.  Just saying...


And I've been told I should work for National Geographic!


----------



## pjaye

tirediron said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that on the models twitter feed she mentions a woman telling her she should be on sports illustrated.  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> And I've been told I should work for National Geographic!
Click to expand...


That statement I believe.  I think this is a case of a model posting pictures of herself (notice the watermark) and hoping to generate some interest.


----------



## tirediron

I think you nailed it Barb - I totally missed the watermark until now! D'ohhh....  interesting Twitter feed, isn't it?


----------



## pjaye

It is! So is her facebook.


----------



## snowbear

Meh.  I've seen better models and better photographers.  I also doubt that she'll be back.


----------



## tirediron

snowbear said:


> Meh.  I've seen better models and better photographers.  I also doubt that she'll be back.


We're we supposed to fall all over ourselves passing out compliments?


----------



## snowbear

I love it when people refer to themselves in the third person.  OP's profile says male, photos are marked as copyright to a female;  I'll let you figure out of they photos were lifted.


----------

